# Should I go for a clinic that allows me to have more embryos replaced?



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Just started pondering something........
I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and my own gut feeling is that the cause was age-related (I am 42 and Doc said most probably there was a chromosonal abnormality). OK - that hurts like hell, but I CAN understand what he is saying..........
I am really keen to 'get going' again and am wondering whether going to a clinic that allows, say 5 embryos to be replaced would increase my chances of carrying a baby to full term. And if I did have five embryos put back and say two 'took' but one miscarried, what does this mean for the other one? What is the likelihood of that one miscarrying too.
It has been devastating to carry a baby for a few precious weeks and then be left with nothing - I never want to experience that again, and am just trying to think of ways to avoid a recurrence of the same experience, even if it means going to Moscow or somewhere to achieve it.
Any advice gratefully received!
Thanks
Love Jane x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Jayne,

First of all, I'm very sorry to hear about your mc.  I do understand.

As you probably know the maximum number of embryos you are allowed to transfer at 40+ in the UK is limited to 3 by the HFEA. This is one of the reasons I'm going to Invimed in Warsaw, Poland for treatment. I have talked to Dr Rok there and he as agreed in principle to transfer 5 if I want. Of course, I will take his advice on transfer day and if he says he strongly thinks I shouldn't go that high I will listen to and probably follow his advice. We also had a discussion about selective reduction. It is something to think about if you are considering the transfer of 5 embryos. I don't have a problem with it as I feel it would just be another medical procedure to have a healthy baby and be a healthy mummy.

There are a couple of us over on the "Treatment outside the UK" area posting on the "Invimed, Poland" thread if you want to have a look or ask questions. Here's a link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53058.0.html

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## pinkcampion (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks AlmaMay
Definitely 'food for thought'. I've just had a good look at the thread you mentioned, and others. Its opened up a whole new area for me!! More possibilities and options, which is what I need. Thanks...........
Love Jane x


----------

